# Having your lens cleaned internally...worth it?



## kylehess10 (Apr 9, 2011)

I have a Nikkor 300mm f/2.8 AF-I lens that takes great photos but when looking from one end to the other, I can tell that it could use a cleaning on the internal glass. I'm curious to know what it would typically cost to have it cleaned on the inside, and also if it's worth it. Will my photos be sharper after having it cleaned? I've never had a lens serviced before so this is all new to me.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Apr 10, 2011)

The downside to having a lens pulled apart to be cleaned is the chance that when it goes back together things change. I've talked to more photographers that have had their lenses tightened up or cleaned and they were never right again. If it's not really bad, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 10, 2011)

stop looking inside the lens, you'll feel better 

Unless you can see some loss to image quality ... don't worry about it. Internal specs are pretty normal.


----------



## RyanLilly (Apr 10, 2011)

Unless there is some pretty bad fungus in there, you won't notice a difference in your photos.


----------



## KmH (Apr 10, 2011)

All lenses are dusty inside to one degree or another. Being your lens is an older model it may be worth it.

Once cleaned it will get dusty inside again.

How much it costs to get it cleaned will depend which shop does the cleaning, but the lens has to be completely disassembled, cleaned, re-lubricated, and reassembled, a pretty labor intensive process.

You don't show your location in your profile.


----------

